# Sponge Filter And Air Pump Question!! ASAP



## NoG0ingBack (Feb 26, 2010)

I have 2 10 gallon tanks and i wanna switch to sponge filter i was wondering should i get the Tetra Whisper 10 Air Pump or get Tetra Whisper 20 Air Pump. I breed Bettas and Cherry Shrimp in another tank. I hear your suppose to get a Air pump over your gallon requirement but i dont want a strong current. 

thank you


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd go bigger, you can always bleed off any excess air with a gang valve, but if the pump is too small, you might have trouble blowing all the way to the bottom. The smaller pump should work if you only use one filter per tank. But I like having an extra cycled sponge filter handy in case you need a QT or hospital tank or when you get the 3rd and 4th 10s. You are right that betta aren't big fans of current.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Air pumps and sponge filters don't produce strong currents, but a bigger air pump will increase circulation a little, which is a good thing overall.


----------

